# Biden admin makes it easier for gig workers to get benefits



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*Biden administration makes it easier for gig workers to get benefits *https://tinyurl.com/jrt8k5f5

*Trump era rule that made it harder for gig and contract workers to get minimum wage is withdrawn* https://tinyurl.com/ukhjfk5j

May 05, 2021 9:04 AM ETUber Technologies, Inc. (UBER)By: Brandy Betz, SA News Editor40 Comments

The Labor Department is tossing out the Trump administration's "Independent Contractor" rule, which limited the ability of gig workers to argue they should receive a minimum wage and basic benefits.
The Biden administration change will appear in the Federal Registry today and become effective tomorrow.
“By withdrawing the Independent Contractor Rule, we will help preserve essential worker rights and stop the erosion of worker protections that would have occurred had the rule gone into effect,” says Labor Secretary Marty Walsh. “Legitimate business owners play an important role in our economy but, too often, workers lose important wage and related protections when employers misclassify them as independent contractors. We remain committed to ensuring that employees are recognized clearly and correctly when they are, in fact, employees so that they receive the protections the Fair Labor Standards Act provides.”
The Biden administration's actions around gig workers would impact Uber (NYSE:UBER), Lyft (NASDAQ:LYFT), DoorDash (NYSE:DASH), and Fiverr (NYSE:FVRR), to name a few.
Last week, Walsh said he supported classifying most gig workers as employees.
“By withdrawing the Independent Contractor Rule, we will help preserve essential worker rights and stop the erosion of worker protections that would have occurred had the rule gone into effect,” Labor Secretary Marty Walsh said in a statement. “Legitimate business owners play an important role in our economy but, too often, workers lose important wage and related protections when employers misclassify them as independent contractors. We remain committed to ensuring that employees are recognized clearly and correctly when they are, in fact, employees so that they receive the protections the Fair Labor Standards Act provides.”
The rule change is likely to add to speculation about how the Biden administration plans to deal with the question of gig work — one of the most closely watched questions about labor policy in the new administration.

Companies such as Uber and Lyft typically classify the workforce their apps rely on as contractors, while aggressively pushing back against state officials, courts and Democratic lawmakers who say that their workers are misclassified.
The Labor Department could find that many gig workers are misclassified, opening up this debate on a national scale.

Labor secretary says gig workers should be classified as employees in ‘a lot of cases’

Jessica Looman, principal deputy administrator for the Labor Department’s Wage and Hour Division, told reporters that she didn’t consider the rule withdrawal as something that would dramatically change anything at gig companies, but added that the department would address misclassification under its rules wherever it finds it.

The rule was cheered by the business community and Republicans, and was seen largely as a boon for gig work companies, whose business model relies on the increasingly contested idea that their workers are contractors, not employees.

But the Biden administration wasted little time in opposing the rule, with incoming press secretary Jen Psaki announcing that the administration would block it, as well as other rules it said were passed at the last minute, as soon as Biden took office on Jan. 21.
A coalition of companies that included Uber, Lyft and Postmates sued the Biden administration in March over its decision to block the rule. And groups such as the U.S. Chamber of Commerce protested the move.

Labor Department officials described the decision as a reversion to the Obama-era status quo, saying they felt that the Trump rule was out of step with the Fair Labor Standards Act, which the department is sworn to uphold.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *Biden administration makes it easier for gig workers to get benefits *https://tinyurl.com/jrt8k5f5
> 
> *Trump era rule that made it harder for gig and contract workers to get minimum wage is withdrawn* https://tinyurl.com/ukhjfk5j
> 
> ...


I want to be left alone
Everything is fine..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

There’s no time clock to punch, and I can ignore any and every plea from Uber/Lyft to “service the community.”
How does that make me an_ employee_?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *Biden administration makes it easier for gig workers to get benefits *https://tinyurl.com/jrt8k5f5
> 
> *Trump era rule that made it harder for gig and contract workers to get minimum wage is withdrawn* https://tinyurl.com/ukhjfk5j
> 
> ...


After the beating most of us have taken with expenses and profit, we are owed this in my opinion, you noticed the person taking the ride didn't give a rats ass what we made, less than 10 percent tipped when doing a great job with 4.97 rating and nice car, you know what I say FU and suck it up.....................


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Never fails to amaze me the drivers who want to be employees pretty much feel every single 'freedom' will remain and suddenly they will get benefits and protections.

going with the majority of 'these' people have never been an employee; how else to explain the above? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Never fails to amaze me the drivers who want to be employees pretty much feel every single 'freedom' will remain and suddenly they will get benefits and protections.
> 
> going with the majority of 'these' people have never been an employee; how else to explain the above? 🤷‍♂️


I get to work 7 days a week ! You can too !


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Never fails to amaze me the drivers who want to be employees pretty much feel every single 'freedom' will remain and suddenly they will get benefits and protections.
> 
> going with the majority of 'these' people have never been an employee; how else to explain the above? 🤷‍♂️


I guess that means if we are not "Employees" they have the right to F us all day long and this is ok. This gig business will never be fair unless opinions like this are stomped out, you got Kalinick and his dead mother the POS living large because of opinions like this. It seems to be the American way F everyone you can and it's ok, this is why most of the world hates the US. I have lived in this country for decades and I hate the place, looking forward to many in this country to learn the hard way.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> I guess that means if we are not "Employees" they have the right to F us all day long and this is ok.


well, a reasonable person would be fraked once and move on to Plan B. What does it say there are some here who seem to get fraked on a regular basis and yet go right back online?

Easy to onboard, easy to quit. 

Also if one is so unhappy, they have the option to move, right? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> I guess that means if we are not "Employees" they have the right to F us all day long and this is ok. This gig business will never be fair unless opinions like this are stomped out, you got Kalinick and his dead mother the POS living large because of opinions like this. It seems to be the American way F everyone you can and it's ok, this is why most of the world hates the US. I have lived in this country for decades and I hate the place, looking forward to many in this country to learn the hard way.


I hate to see you so unhappy buddy. Let me help.
I will start a gofundme to fund your trip, and start the fund out with $1000.
Here's the terms.

** First class ticket to any country you want.
** Surrender your passport to the US Govt with a notarized letter resigning your citizenship.
** Contractually agree that if you ever come back you have to refund the amount of monies you received from the gofundme, plus legal expenses if any.

Deal?

_She said, it's really not my habit to intrude
Furthermore, I hope my meaning won't be lost or misconstrued
But I'll repeat myself at the risk of being crude
There must be fifty ways to leave your lover

You just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just get yourself free
Hop on the bus, Gus
You don't need to discuss much
Just drop off the key, Lee
And get yourself free_


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, a reasonable person would be fraked once and move on to Plan B. What does it say there are some here who seem to get fraked on a regular basis and yet go right back online?
> 
> Easy to onboard, easy to quit.
> 
> Also if one is so unhappy, they have the option to move, right? 🤷‍♂️


How do you expect this company to respect you with all the F you take, they don't so the driver unless he steals their customers will never get a fair shake with opinions like yours.

And yes, the USA is one large pile of shit, this is my opinion, the day I die I hope the whole place goes up in flames.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I hate to see you so unhappy buddy. Let me help.
> I will start a gofundme to fund your trip, and start the fund out with $1000.
> Here's the terms.
> 
> ...


I'm not a citizen in the first place.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> How do you expect this company to respect you with all the F you take, they don't so the driver unless he steals their customers will never get a fair shake with opinions like yours.
> 
> And yes, the USA is one large pile of shit, this is my opinion, the day I die I hope the whole place goes up in flames.


When I see China and Russia building up their military I love it, most of the world would love to see this shit hole called the USA go down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> How do you expect this company to respect you with all the F you take


did you not read my reply? A noob is fraked more than once without doing anything about beyond crying. Gig = easy to quit. Not happy, quit. Feel used, quit. Feel stolen from, quit. blah blah, quit.

You are free to move anytime before you die, right? Be happy in another country. I'm sure you can find something above a shyte pile to your liking, aye?

buh bye.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *Biden administration makes it easier for gig workers to get benefits *https://tinyurl.com/jrt8k5f5
> 
> *Trump era rule that made it harder for gig and contract workers to get minimum wage is withdrawn* https://tinyurl.com/ukhjfk5j
> 
> ...


Maybe it will make Uber give us REAL IC benefits like ALL trip info and tbe right to set our own rates so that they won't be forced to make us employees. Uber treats us now like employees because we have NO control over our pay except how many hours we work. A true business owner (IC) would have control over ALL aspects of their business. Anything less is creeping into Empoyee status.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> did you not read my reply? A noob is fraked more than once without doing anything about beyond crying. Gig = easy to quit. Not happy, quit. Feel used, quit. Feel stolen from, quit. blah blah, quit.
> 
> You are free to move anytime before you die, right? Be happy in another country. I'm sure you can find something above a shyte pile to your liking, aye?
> 
> buh bye.


I would have to be happier in another country with the shit hole I live in, if I think about this place deeply there aint nothing good about it, there really isn't, you all can pretend this is a great country when it is nothing but a large corporation who uses their people to fight wars for peanuts using patriotism to motivate them, the rich hide their children from this duty, a large pile of shit country. 

90% of the population isn't worth a shit, a bunch fat ass low life's.

The medical system and every other industry basically teaches their employees to screw every person who walks through the door, take every dime if you can, this is the American way, hence, the world hates your guts.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> I would have to be happier in another country with the shit hole I live in, if I think about this place deeply there aint nothing good about it, there really isn't, you all can pretend this is a great country when it is nothing but a large corporation who uses their people to fight wars for peanuts using patriotism to motivate them, the rich hide their children from this duty, a large pile of shit country.
> 
> 90% of the population isn't worth a shit, a bunch fat ass low life's.
> 
> The medical system and every other industry basically teaches their employees to screw every person who walks through the door, take every dime if you can, this is the American way, hence, the world hates your guts.


This isn't anything new, I have been saying this forever.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

There's no reason Congress couldn't add more benefits to Obamacare like short and long term disability.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Don't want or need to be an employee nor do I need benefits. All I want is a reasonable federal minimum wage for ride share, something along the lines of $1.40 a mile, 25 cents a minute (that should go up to 50 cents after 5 minutes of waiting) and a minimum fare of $6. 

I know the chances of this happening are close to zero, but it's nice to dream.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok guys lets cut out the namecalling.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

It's very long overdue for there to be a major govt crackdown.

At the very least, the govt needs to step in and mandate much higher pay rates for the drivers. If doing so necessitates fare increases, then so be it.

Another area long overdue for a crackdown are the kangaroo courts these companies use to dispense "justice" to the drivers.

And finally, the dispatch systems must be made 100% TRANSPARENT. This means the closest driver time-wise gets the ping, period.

No more "timeouts", "agendas", ratings, race, hair color, eye color, etc should be used to dispatch orders.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If Biden wants to talk to a rideshare driver, I volunteer. 
Joe, please PM me for a time we can discuss this over lunch. Your treat.


----------



## icowrich (Jun 23, 2017)

You might not drive full time, and you might therefore not be acting in ways consistent with employment. I don't, either. But others, who do drive full time and set a schedule that they follow are another story.


----------



## icowrich (Jun 23, 2017)

Benefits can be had, right now, through the ACA exchanges. Anyone driving full time for Uber will qualify for premium caps. It's good deal. I don't drive full time, but I have great insurance through the exchanges.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *Biden administration makes it easier for gig workers to get benefits *https://tinyurl.com/jrt8k5f5
> 
> *Trump era rule that made it harder for gig and contract workers to get minimum wage is withdrawn* https://tinyurl.com/ukhjfk5j
> 
> ...


One "Benefit" I'd like is for financial institutions to not treat us as if we are not making real money doing this.
"Bring us 2 years tax statements and then we can talk".
If you are a W2 employee you can take as many withholding exemptions as you want which would make you the same as an independent contractor essentially as far as paying taxes (except for SS/FICO being withheld).
Gig companies are not required to give us anything close to a pay stub so it makes it harder to prove income.
I may setup an LLC to pay me to legitimize my income. Ridiculous hoop...
I'm in CA and Prop22 is meh (when companies adhere to it: UBER! uberholes).
Needs to be more transparency for the earnings guarantee, like an actual breakdown of the guarantee pay.
Maybe we need a new labor classification so we are not treated as unemployed and the Gig companies can continue exploiting their pyramid schemes to their investors delights...


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

we dont need no badgers


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> There’s no time clock to punch, and I can ignore any and every plea from Uber/Lyft to “service the community.”
> How does that make me an_ employee_?


Under the law, IC have to have free reign to charge their own rates and peeform the work free of supervision, on their own timeline. We get one and a half of those things. That's enough for the state to demand back payments from UBER/Lyft for all sorts of payments.

The big picture is that none of these arguments are about what's best for you, they're about who owes who money.


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> When I see China and Russia building up their military I love it, most of the world would love to see this shit hole called the USA go down.


where would you rather live: china or japan? north korea or south korea? ukraine or UK? belarus or germany? it's not a coincidence that the answer to each question has been under the US sphere of influence since 1945. 

for all the things i would change about the US, it's still quite obvious the world is a whole lot better under US hegemony than it would be with russia or china dictating the world order.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

**** U L


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I guess that means if we are not "Employees" they have the right to F us all day long and this is ok.


You think you’re F’d now? LOL, see what happens when you become an employee—

*UBER:* _“Congrats driver, you’re an employee now.”_
*DRIVER:* _“Gee, gosh. A t-shirt with my name even. Thank you Boss!_
*UBER:* _“You’re working the Puker Lane inside the Ghetto District, your shift begins at midnight.”_
*DRIVER:* _“but...but...but...”_
*UBER:* _“How dare you argue with me. You’re FIRED!”_


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> I would have to be happier in another country with the shit hole I live in, if I think about this place deeply there aint nothing good about it, there really isn't, you all can pretend this is a great country when it is nothing but a large corporation who uses their people to fight wars for peanuts using patriotism to motivate them, the rich hide their children from this duty, a large pile of shit country.
> 
> 90% of the population isn't worth a shit, a bunch fat ass low life's.
> 
> The medical system and every other industry basically teaches their employees to screw every person who walks through the door, take every dime if you can, this is the American way, hence, the world hates your guts.


And yet here you are 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Illini said:


> Joe, please PM me for a time we can discuss this over lunch. Your treat.


Right after his nap.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You think you’re F’d now? LOL, see what happens when you become an employee—
> 
> *UBER:* _“Congrats driver, you’re an employee now.”_
> *DRIVER:* _“Gee, gosh. A t-shirt with my name even. Thank you Boss!_
> ...


That's BS scare tactics.

Employees or not, Uber won't be able to stay in business unless they offer flexibility.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> When I see China and Russia building up their military I love it, most of the world would love to see this shit hole called the USA go down.


Ok now youre being a ******bag. Like yeah uber Fs all drivers we get it. USA got some serious issues. But you need to do some reflecting and self analysis. Ive lived and travelled abroad - all over latin america. Many wonderful people and food and culture in many aspects, but catastrophic and tragic in many ways. Go live there for awhile and see how fair life is.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Gig drivers most likely not going to get any benefits in near future - uber especially is a corrupting machine and probably lines pockets of politicians, as well as they are now landing corporate and govt contracts (translation: subsidized by our taxes) and govt wont want to rain on that parade.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber won't be able to stay in business unless they offer flexibility.


They already do:
🎼 App on (clap clap) 🎵
🎶 App off (clap clap) 🎵


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

If we end up being employees I want to make sure we get classified as statutory employees (which is technically what we are). Otherwise we get the super shaft of not being able to deduct miles or other business expenses. Since 2018 pizza delivery driver's have been getting the shaft since the standard mileage rate no longer applies to employees, but salesmen that are classified as statutory emp. still get to deduct their miles and business expenses. There's no damn way I'm driving for Uber or anyone else if I can't deduct mileage.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I would have to be happier in another country with the shit hole I live in, if I think about this place deeply there aint nothing good about it, there really isn't, you all can pretend this is a great country when it is nothing but a large corporation who uses their people to fight wars for peanuts using patriotism to motivate them, the rich hide their children from this duty, a large pile of shit country.
> 
> 90% of the population isn't worth a shit, a bunch fat ass low life's.
> 
> The medical system and every other industry basically teaches their employees to screw every person who walks through the door, take every dime if you can, this is the American way, hence, the world hates your guts.


SO QUIT YOUR B1TCHING AND LEAVE


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

EM1 said:


> Ok now youre being a ******bag. Like yeah uber Fs all drivers we get it. USA got some serious issues. But you need to do some reflecting and self analysis. Ive lived and travelled abroad - all over latin america. Many wonderful people and food and culture in many aspects, but catastrophic and tragic in many ways. Go live there for awhile and see how fair life is.


Serious issues, yes, ha ha ha, more aholes per square mile than anywhere on earth. I have been to SH South America and would not recommend it, I am also from Fort Lauderdale/Miami where the placed was ruined by South Americans so there you go.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Paladin220 said:


> SO QUIT YOUR B1TCHING AND LEAVE


Maybe.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> That's BS scare tactics.
> 
> Employees or not, Uber won't be able to stay in business unless they offer flexibility.





Uber's Guber said:


> You think you’re F’d now? LOL, see what happens when you become an employee—
> 
> *UBER:* _“Congrats driver, you’re an employee now.”_
> *DRIVER:* _“Gee, gosh. A t-shirt with my name even. Thank you Boss!_
> ...


I love this, so you would rather after expenses make 7.00 like many markets in USA and destroy your car so you will have to buy another one than have things change to favor driver compensation, there you go another reason why this country is so aggravating to live in, these scum bags who created U/L love this stupidity and selfishness, I get it.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Paladin220 said:


> SO QUIT YOUR B1TCHING AND LEAVE


When the day comes where I don't have to look at another American this will be a great day even if it means death, that's how bad it is here.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

After the pandemic with all the tax payer money they are bleeding to gig drivers, not to mention the many on food stamps and Obama care, they have been very stupidity paying U/L bills for years with out getting a dime in taxes from either shit company.

The only way to stop this is to force them to man up and pay their drivers so we all pay taxes to them, this has to happen and the Feds only seem to respond when the shit hitting the fan and this is happening right now.

I will make sure I bleed every last dime out of them, I will not go back to work until mid Sep. for sure or maybe later if they extend.

Oh yes, BLM and lets make crack heads community heroes, the most FU place in the world..................


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

MCR2020 said:


> where would you rather live: china or japan? north korea or south korea? ukraine or UK? belarus or germany? it's not a coincidence that the answer to each question has been under the US sphere of influence since 1945.
> 
> for all the things i would change about the US, it's still quite obvious the world is a whole lot better under US hegemony than it would be with russia or china dictating the world order.


I think Russia would be my first choice then maybe Finland, Sweden or Norway. Then I could sit back and laugh at the USA like everyone else......

What are you all gonna do when your neighbor dresses their did up as a female so they can dominate a women's sport in public schools and get a college scholarship and then maybe pro, ha ha ha, the most FU society on earth..............


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Frankie all your choices of places to live would make YOU even more crazy than you obviously already are. Either they are so liberal that your head would pop, or they would drag you out of your home and lock you up for posting the crap you do. Yeah, the U.S. has it's problems, but the things you b**** and moan about are usually by-products of a free country and free market economy. Make a list of your beefs then find a country that would eliminate those beefs. When you do find that country, move there. If it's everything you always wanted, let us all know, so we can move there just to make your life miserable AGAIN!!! 
You can be part of the solution or part of the problem, but you can't complain about the problem if you won't put an honest effort into finding the solution.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Igimba331999 said:


> Frankie all your choices of places to live would make YOU even more crazy than you obviously already are. Either they are so liberal that your head would pop, or they would drag you out of your home and lock you up for posting the crap you do. Yeah, the U.S. has it's problems, but the things you b**** and moan about are usually by-products of a free country and free market economy. Make a list of your beefs then find a country that would eliminate those beefs. When you do find that country, move there. If it's everything you always wanted, let us all know, so we can move there just to make your life miserable AGAIN!!!
> You can be part of the solution or part of the problem, but you can't complain about the problem if you won't put an honest effort into finding the solution.


Any place in that isn't 3rd world better than USA, this is for sure.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber won't be able to stay in business unless they offer flexibility.


that's horse doodoo. If Uber is 'forced' to make any driver an employee pretty much all the freedoms will cease to exist. I mean, you have been an employee, right? did you come to work when you want? did you leave when you want? did you tell the boss you won't do A B & C? 

there will be schedules. You will no longer get 'requests' they will be dispatch ORDERS. You do it, or you are fired.

and, most importantly, if any state says we must be employees Uber might hire < 50% of the current drivers due to the HUGELY increased costs. Because, even tho rarely mentioned, no state can force Uber to hire everybody; Uber would just stop using them and ignore their app; no recourse for the drivers left in the cold. 

Yeah, bring on being an employee status.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

If the feds regulate rideshare it could possibly be way better than California's AB5. Rideshare has to give all the information when they present a contract "offer", pick up location/destination and limit their take to a set percentage. There you go, an independent contractor. It almost worked in California but it was too late and Lyft would not make changes. Uber and Lyft we're lumped together in the lawsuit and Uber still maintained in court that they were not a transportation company. Perhaps they've learned a lesson when they present their side to the feds. Lyft can go suck eggs. Just an opinion.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> How do you expect this company to respect you with all the F you take, they don't so the driver unless he steals their customers will never get a fair shake with opinions like yours.
> 
> And yes, the USA is one large pile of shit, this is my opinion, the day I die I hope the whole place goes up in flames.


Please don't waste your time debating this guy. He stands for nothing but conflict. It's easier to communicate with a brick wall. Never once does he offer any reasonable alternatives. It's always if you don't like just quit. He stalks a "Complaint Forum" just to attack anyone looking for Fair and Reasonable treatment or solutions.

Did anyone ever say life is fair? Absolutely not. Does that mean we should roll over and give in every time we face someone that is as immorable and corrupt as Uber? Absolutely not. We should call them out. If someone has an issue with that they should stop responding over 14,000 times to posters in a "Complaint Forum." How about start a "Uber Is Great Forum" and share your worthless comments all day. Sorry for the rant folks. My comment is not directed towards you but to the person you were replying to.


----------



## MCR2020 (Oct 23, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> Any place in that isn't 3rd world better than USA, this is for sure.


your first choice (russia) is the third world. 1/4 of the country still poops in an outhouse because they have no indoor plumbing. 1/3 has no indoor heating, so even though they may not have to run outside to do their business in the middle of the night, they still need to boil their water on a wood burning stove any time they want to take a bath. they are 50th in PPP GDP per capita. 126th in life expectancy (BELOW NORTH KOREA!), 63rd in infant mortality. HIV is as common as it is in subsaharan africa (right between nigeria and ethiopia). tuberculosis is also about as prevalent in russia as it is in subsaharan africa. and they're 3rd in suicides per 100k people (31st with women, 1st with men). i think you need to do some more research before you make any plans to leave the US.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> pretty much all the freedoms will cease to exist. I mean, you have been an


"all the freedoms"? LOL.

Yeah, thanks to Uber's non-stop 24/7 hiring machine, I'm free to sit around on my time waiting and waiting for increasingly scarce half-way decent orders. 

And when I exercise my "freedom" to tell the "boss" I'm not doing trash offers, my reward is to spend 45 minutes or more being passed over by the "boss". 

The newest "freedom" I've been enjoying lately is the freedom to take new ID photos everytime I tap the "stop new orders" button. Uber loves to bombard drivers with trashy pings while they're in the middle of delivering the food to the customers (sending pings while a driver is snapping a photo of the food is one of Uber's favorites).



SHalester said:


> did you tell the boss you won't do A B & C?


Go work in a pizza shop when the manager is off duty and poorly paid "shift managers" get less respect than many substitute teachers.

In more than one shop I worked at the inmates ran the asylum. Cliques of drivers from the same Third World country or region run the shop when the manager is not there and it becomes "every man for himself". That's one of the reasons I got out of that business.

Scheduling? Doordash and Grubhub have always scheduled drivers. Uber doesn't.

Layoffs? Yeah, there will be layoffs. Drivers can latch onto other companies. And if being an employee driver is half as bad as you and the other scare mongers say it is, you should have no trouble at all getting hired with all of the massive turnover.

My original point stands. W2 or 1099, RS and delivery companies will have to offer flexible hours or go out of business.

Based on Uber's comments and actions, they won't survive with an employee driver force, to which I say good riddance to Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> My original point stands. W2 or 1099, RS and delivery companies will have to offer flexible hours or go out of business.


....and my opinion of that opinion stands. Cow waste. There is no way 'becoming' a RS employee will only give you positives and no negatives. The first negative you (not you, but anybody) might not be hired to begin with. and once hired you don't get to do what you want, when you want to. You will be ordered to do it and if you decide to test the waters and NOT do as ordered you will be fired on the spot. 

And please, in the biggest market (calif) drivers said no 3 to 1. they knew what would happen, right?

Just say no to being a straight employee.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Based on Uber's comments and actions, they won't survive with an employee driver force, to which I say good riddance to Uber.


Driver's have anything to lose at this point by becoming employees. If it doesn't go our way it won't be the first time. Like anything there are pros and cons. We will just have to adapt. I don't buy into the forced schedules and forced acceptance rates scare tactics. That is when competition will come into play. Driver's will migrate to the App that gives them the most freedom. Plain and simple.

Debating SHalester is pretty much worthless at this point. Save your energy. He speaks as if it's all facts and he knows 100% what these gig companies will do when faced with the challenge. Flexible schedules is the only legitimate perk that is offered. It's the number #1 reason to do ride share. If you take that away you have nothing and your done. It's suicide.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Driver's have anything to lose at this point by becoming employees. If it doesn't go our way it won't be the first time. Like anything there are pros and cons. We will just have to adapt. I don't buy into the forced schedules and forced acceptance rates scare tactics. That is when competition will come into play. Driver's will migrate to the App that gives them the most freedom. Plain and simple.
> 
> Debating SHalester is pretty much worthless at this point. Save your energy. He speaks as if it's all facts and he knows 100% what these gig companies will do when faced with the challenge. Flexible schedules is the only legitimate perk that is offered. It's the number #1 reason to do ride share. If you take that away you have nothing and your done. It's suicide.


I'd like to see a template of an employee based RS company. I know there's some employee based taxi companies.

I don't believe for a second that any RS company that attempts to use strongarm, non-flexible tactics will make it in this business.

Pizza shops are W2, yet they always advertise "flexible schedules" when advertising for drivers because they know it's necessary to attract drivers.

I agree there are potential plusses and minuses, but good luck finding any scare monger who will be willing to admit there are positives.

The scare mongers make contradictory predictions of what will supposedly occur if RS drivers become employees.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I guess that means if we are not "Employees" they have the right to F us all day long and this is ok. This gig business will never be fair unless opinions like this are stomped out, you got Kalinick and his dead mother the POS living large because of opinions like this. It seems to be the American way F everyone you can and it's ok, this is why most of the world hates the US. I have lived in this country for decades and I hate the place, looking forward to many in this country to learn the hard way.


Yeah right, the rest of the world hates the US. That's why everyone wants to migrate, work, study, grow, profit, and apparently in the case of Leftists, defecate all over here.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> There’s no time clock to punch, and I can ignore any and every plea from Uber/Lyft to “service the community.”
> How does that make me an_ employee_?


That IS an excellent question. To find the logic and reasoning behind the argument, read p on the history of the Fair Labor and Standards Act (FLSA), a bill passed by congress to curb employer's exploitation of labor in the US. (Most worker rights under the FLSA, like federal minimum wage, may not be waived)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I'd like to see a template of an employee based RS company. I know there's some employee based taxi companies.
> 
> I don't believe for a second that any RS company that attempts to use strongarm, non-flexible tactics will make it in this business.
> 
> ...


Valid points - but this entire category of GIG workers is new to this century - and our elected representatives in conrgess refuse to carve time out of their politicking and re-election fund-raising to actually do their job and address the issue by *revising and updating the FLSA to create a new category of worker - something like Independent Employee or Dependent Contractor.*


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That IS an excellent question. To find the logic and reasoning behind the argument, read p on the history of the Fair Labor and Standards Act (FLSA), a bill passed by congress to curb employer's exploitation of labor in the US. (Most worker rights under the FLSA, like federal minimum wage, may not be waived)


You see the problem is different markets, you guys here so bent on keeping it the same, FU, the truth is they are ripping of most of us, it's the American way who gives shit, I get it.......... And you wonder why at 63 I read this place like a bad dream daily............. I get it it's me................


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> He speaks as if it's all facts and he knows 100% what these gig companies will do when faced with the challenge.


incorrect. Uber and Lyft said they would hire a fraction of active drivers (in calif) if Prop 22 did not win. That is a fact. You on the other have only have your opinions not backed up by facts. 

FACT is when you are an employee you are not FREE to do as you want. That is not an opinion. And if you have never been an employee it kinda makes sense your opinion is that anybody who has, has it all wrong. Again, that would make your opinion incorrect.

Provide facts to backup your opinion because otherwise it is hot air based on wild speculation.

Next.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Valid points - but this entire category of GIG workers is new to this century - and our elected representatives in conrgess refuse to carve time out of their politicking and re-election fund-raising to actually do their job and address the issue by *revising and updating the FLSA to create a new category of worker - something like Independent Employee or Dependent Contractor.*


A "new" category of worker means at least some worker protections will be taken away.

I'm very much opposed to that.

Workers fought and even died to get those benefits, and no greedy companies should be allowed to take any of them away.

A simple law should be passed... If a worker is performing a task under someone else's terms/rates, he/she is an employee, period.

Just like when you walk into a repair shop or a repairman comes to your home, in both cases THEY provide the contract for YOU to sign, not the other way around.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> incorrect. Uber and Lyft said they would hire a fraction of active drivers (in calif) if Prop 22 did not win. That is a fact. You on the other have only have your opinions not backed up by facts.
> 
> FACT is when you are an employee you are not FREE to do as you want. That is not an opinion. And if you have never been an employee it kinda makes sense your opinion is that anybody who has, has it all wrong. Again, that would make your opinion incorrect.
> 
> ...


 SHalester right we work for peanuts this is the only way......................


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> SHalester right we work for peanuts this is the only way......................


With my experience over the years, people like this will drag us down to 3 dollars an a hour, you put me in charge we win, even with out Mr. Shalester how is U/L gonna win, no sir you will lose, he says will we be able to run our own shift, so lets work for peanuts, FU..............


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> With my experience over the years, people like this will drag us down to 3 dollars an a hour, you put me in charge we win, even with out Mr. Shalester how is U/L gonna win, no sir you will lose, he says will we be able to run our own shift, so lets work for peanuts, FU..............


I am very sure this guy working for U/L..............


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> incorrect. Uber and Lyft said they would hire a fraction of active drivers (in calif) if Prop 22 did not win. That is a fact. You on the other have only have your opinions not backed up by facts.
> 
> FACT is when you are an employee you are not FREE to do as you want. That is not an opinion. And if you have never been an employee it kinda makes sense your opinion is that anybody who has, has it all wrong. Again, that would make your opinion incorrect.
> 
> ...


 There you go again, any one who listens to you is crazy. You are a employee of U/L I am sure of it.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> SHalester right we work for peanuts this is the only way......................


You live and you learn.


----------



## Igimba331999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> updating the FLSA to create a new category of worker - something like Independent Employee or Dependent Contractor.


They already have the classification it's called a "statutory employee." They just refuse to apply it to Uber.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Igimba331999 said:


> They already have the classification it's called a "statutory employee." They just refuse to apply it to Uber.


Close - very close - 'Non-statutory Employee", too. But neither is quite there. Both are very specific classifications created by congress at the behest of lobbying groups - which is exactly what is required now for all gig workers, These classifications fall short of providing FLSA protections for workers (and outright do not apply to most gig work in the US).

But you raise an important point: Congress needs to do their job and update who is qualified as both a statutory and non-statutory employee.

*What is a Statutory Employee?*
A statutory employee is a cross between an independent contractor and an employee. The IRS classifies only four different categories of an employee who can be considered statutory: 


A driver who distributes beverages (other than milk) or meat, vegetable, fruit, or bakery products; or who picks up and delivers laundry or dry cleaning, if the driver is your agent or is paid on commission.
A full-time life insurance sales agent whose principal business activity is selling life insurance or annuity contracts, or both, primarily for one life insurance company.
An individual who works at home on materials or goods that you supply and that must be returned to you or to a person you name if you also furnish specifications for the work to be done. (Sometimes this person is called a "piece worker.")


A full-time traveling or city salesperson who works on your behalf and turns in orders to you from wholesalers, retailers, contractors, or operators of hotels, restaurants, or other similar establishments. The goods sold must be merchandise for resale or supplies for use in the buyer’s business operation. The work performed for you must be the salesperson's principal business activity.









Statutory Employees: Hiring, Pay, and Taxes


The IRS defines statutory employees based on types of work. How to hire and pay statutory employees, and how a statutory employee pays income taxes.




www.thebalancesmb.com


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Never fails to amaze me the drivers who want to be employees pretty much feel every single 'freedom' will remain and suddenly they will get benefits and protections.
> 
> going with the majority of 'these' people have never been an employee; how else to explain the above? 🤷‍♂️


Never fails to amaze how some people don't understand what "independent contractor" truly means, or that rideshare companies treating you like an employee yet slapping "IC" on your paperwork is only cheating YOU.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Never fails to amaze how some people don't understand what "independent contractor" truly means, or that rideshare companies treating you like an employee yet slapping "IC" on your paperwork is only cheating YOU.


wanna explain that opinion? Exactly how am I being cheated? And exactly how would being an employee be better. Details, please. Links too.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SHalester said:


> am


Birth name. Phone number too. If I'm gonna take time to educate you then I'll absolutely make it easier on myself.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I’ve never understood the “I want to be an employee” crowd. Have you guys ever had a job before? The best thing about Uber is that you can drive whenever you want. You can reject any trip you want. You can cancel at any time. Sure, the pay could be better. But do you really think your pay will go up if you are an employee? Uber’s costs would increase dramatically, there won’t be money to magically increase your pay. They would set your hours, and take away your ability to reject rides and cancel. I would argue instead for better pay, and increased ping info. But please don’t make me an employee.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> If I'm gonna take time to educate you


projecting are we? Still waiting on your links, proof of your 'opinion'. Sorry if it stings you can't back any of it up.

It would explain a lot if you have never been a W2 employee. THAT is the education you need. Get back to us when you have accomplished it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SHalester said:


> projecting are we? Still waiting on your links, proof of your 'opinion'. Sorry if it stings you can't back any of it up.
> 
> It would explain a lot if you have never been a W2 employee. THAT is the education you need. Get back to us when you have accomplished it.


Notice that you failed to provide the information. Your attempts at gaslighting are elementary at best. Practice a bit more so that your intentions aren't so transparent & tactics laughable.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Notice that you failed to provide the information.


what information do you require to perform the research I assigned to you? Oh, you mean your troll reply asking for personal info so you can 'try' to do something?

OK, troll back to your original ID, k?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SHalester said:


> what information do you require to perform the research I assigned to you? Oh, you mean your troll reply asking for personal info so you can 'try' to do something?
> 
> OK, troll back to your original ID, k?


You asked for any/all source material, links & a dissertation regarding the subject. I asked for your birth name and phone number. You ignored the request. I highlighted your rudimentary attempt at gaslighting & penchant for silliness. 

The End


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> I asked for your birth name and phone number.


i get you are a sock troll, your original ID was banned? No surprise there, aye?

Still waiting for you to explain your 'opinion' of IC vs being an employee. Explain to us how being an employee means we get protections, more money, AND keep every single freedom we have now. I do enjoy seeing those child like opinions posted here. How being an employee would be no different; all honey and rainbows.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Valid points - but this entire category of GIG workers is new to this century - and our elected representatives in conrgess refuse to carve time out of their politicking and re-election fund-raising to actually do their job and address the issue by *revising and updating the FLSA to create a new category of worker - something like Independent Employee or Dependent Contractor.*


Nothing needs to be revised at all. The current laws on the books just need to be enforced. We use our own vehicles. By law we are independent contractors. We should have a say on our wages and our day to day business decisions. The waters only get muddy when you try to control everything including our pay but at the same time pretend we are independent contractors. Heavily fine these gig companies for violations and the games will stop.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I am very sure this guy working for U/L..............


No one except an Uber employee or Troll would put this much energy into challenging any and every post that demands change to how these gig companies operate and treat their drivers. I sure as hell hope he is an employee because if not that has to be one miserable life to live. Smh


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

No one except somebody who has never had a real W2 job would put so much energy into being upset at every little thing. Get over a few things and become happier, k?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> There’s no time clock to punch, and I can ignore any and every plea from Uber/Lyft to “service the community.”
> How does that make me an_ employee_?


I agree with Uber's Guber. LOL


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SHalester said:


> well, a reasonable person would be fraked once and move on to Plan B. What does it say there are some here who seem to get fraked on a regular basis and yet go right back online?
> 
> Easy to onboard, easy to quit.
> 
> Also if one is so unhappy, they have the option to move, right? 🤷‍♂️


100%!!

I would submit that the people who are getting "F'd" don't understand how this works and how to thrive within the existing parameters that the driver can't change. I'm not defending U/L practices, but I'm saying that I, and others, make out pretty well with this gig. You have to have a business mindset. Or go do a W2 job and STFU!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Never fails to amaze me the drivers who want to be employees pretty much feel every single 'freedom' will remain and suddenly they will get benefits and protections.
> 
> going with the majority of 'these' people have never been an employee; how else to explain the above? 🤷‍♂️





TobyD said:


> I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


I agree with TobyD agreeing with Mr. Uber's Guber

Also, Mr. Guber, if I may, is App on, App off (clap clap) similar to Wax on, Wax off?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I love this, so you would rather after expenses make 7.00 like many markets in USA and destroy your car so you will have to buy another one than have things change to favor driver compensation, there you go another reason why this country is so aggravating to live in, these scum bags who created U/L love this stupidity and selfishness, I get it.


That's funny, I average $37 an hour. But then again I know what the F i'm doing...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I’ve never understood the “I want to be an employee” crowd. Have you guys ever had a job before? The best thing about Uber is that you can drive whenever you want. You can reject any trip you want. You can cancel at any time. Sure, the pay could be better. But do you really think your pay will go up if you are an employee? Uber’s costs would increase dramatically, there won’t be money to magically increase your pay. They would set your hours, and take away your ability to reject rides and cancel. I would argue instead for better pay, and increased ping info. But please don’t make me an employee.


I agree with Mr. TobyD!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Ted Fink


----------

